# Diavortrag in After Effects



## kathy79 (21. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei einen "Diavortrag" mit After Effects 6.0 zu machen. Eigentlich sind es nur Standbilder mit Sprechertext und Musik. Zwischen durch gibt es kleine animierte Elemente. 
Das ganze soll über einen Beamer präsentiert werden.

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich keine geeignete Rendereinstellung finde. 
Entweder die Farben der Fotos werden reduziert oder die Datei wird riesig groß. 

Hat jemand einen Tip was ich am auswählen soll?

Schöne Grüße

Kathy


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Soll die "Präsentation" auf nem Win oder nem Mac laufen ?

Grundsätzlich würde ich nicht in AE die richtige Kompressionseinstellung suchen, sondern erstmal rausrendern, dann in einem externen Programm versuchen, einen Kompromiß zwischen Größe und Qualität zu finden.

Welche Auflösung ist es denn ?

Auf nem Windows-System würde ich erstmal unkomprimiert rausrendern ( zB in Einzelbildern ) , dann in VirtualDub mit Divx versuchen, die Datei klein zu bekommen. Wunder sind nicht zu erwarten.

mfg chmee


----------

